# Can you use a Ford Transit Connect van?



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

The van is roomy and functional, but does Uber consider it a minivan like a Chrysler minivan, or a "van" like a ProMaster? Do you use a Transit Connect passenger van?
https://www.uber.com/drive/seattle/vehicle-requirements/

*UberXL** - Additional requirements*

4-door vehicle with independently opening passenger doors
No vans, box trucks, or similar vehicles


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

It’s a FORD, it doesn’t qualify for anything except scrap metal.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

^^^ That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## bawbq (Dec 12, 2017)

Probably need to check with you local hub. Here any tiny car with additional folding seats qualifies.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Does anyone use one of these vans?


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

I’ve seen them in Chicago with TNP decals. It was pretty much a red version of that exact van in the photo. May have needed special permission at the HUB though. No clue about that


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

SPOTTED!
Randomly saw a Ford Transit Connect with a Lyft amp, so I'm thinking... yes in Seattle?

Now, not saying I'm going to buy one, but... if I had a purpose for something with third-row seats and hauling things around I might buy one over, say, a big Ford Flex or a new-ish Ford Explorer for the gas mileage. But what would I need it for really?? Keep in mind that "Mrs. Dammit Mazzacane" is horrified that I was looking at these recently since we do SUVs and trucks, not minivans or station wagons.
https://www.popularmechanics.com/ca...nect-wagon-the-true-minivan-returns-14725992/ "In maximum cargo mode, the Ford will hold a full pallet and 1200 lbs of stuff. The little bugger can even tow 2000 lbs."

Three AWD wagons that have definite space but no third row: *Buick Regal TourX vs. Subaru Outback 3.6R vs. Volkswagen Golf Alltrack *https://www.motortrend.com/cars/bui...utback-3-6r-vs-2018-volkswagen-golf-alltrack/


----------

